
Ask HN: Would you take a chance and work for Movie Pass? - penguinlinux
just curious if you had a chance to join the company knowing what&#x27;s said on the news?  They can be the next netflix, they have grown in users exponentially but also means they are bleeding cash.  Just curious what would you do if you were presented with an offer to join them?
======
loggedinmyphone
I like my job so no. Otherwise, if they offered good pay and a flexible
schedule, and I was impressed with the engineering talent, then why not?
Everything is a risk.

